# Connaitre le nombre de cycles de la batterie



## viccad (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté un macbook pro hier le nouveau. 
Je viens de finir le temps de pause de 5heures pour recharger la batterie pour faire le premier cycle de charge comme il faut et j'ai une question.

A la fnac, j'ai vu que les mac donné le nombre de charge qu'il avait fait dans les informations systèmes et moi je ne le trouve pas??

Est-ce que quelqu'un peu me dire comment sa se fait?

Merci

Viccad


----------



## Hellix06 (23 Mai 2010)

Menu Pomme>A propos de ce mac>Plus d'informations>Materiel>Alimentation>Information de la batterie> Information de la santé>Comptage de cycles


----------



## MBPDavid (23 Mai 2010)

Bonsoir
va dans le menu Pomme > A propos de ce mac > plus d'infos > puis dans le menu > alimentation et enfin comptage de cycle

voila c'est tout


----------



## viccad (24 Mai 2010)

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Oliv33 (24 Mai 2010)

Merci aussi


----------



## malou94 (13 Février 2011)

thanks


----------



## gmaa (13 Février 2011)

C'est bon à savoir
Merci


----------



## crokychips (16 Février 2011)

Merci pour cette bonne info !


----------



## nedd (17 Février 2011)

Sinon il existe un super widget: iStatpro
http://islayer.com/apps/istatpro/


----------

